# Exo-Terra 24x18x24 Help Finding in NY



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi All,

I tried to post this in the market place under Wanted but was not able so my apologies if this is in the wrong forum section.

I have been seeking a new Exo-Terra 24" x 18" x 24" glass vivarium. I live south of Poughkeepsie, NY and am willing to drive within 60-70 miles to pick it up. I have been trying to get one online but between Petco and Amazon I have had no luck as they either break in shipping from Amazon and Petco does not have a clue.

If anyone here knows of a place that stocks the larger size in the Albany to NYC to north Jersey area please let me know in this thread or via PM?

I would appreciate any and all assistance.

Thank you,

Gary


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

If you are willing to wait until the Poughkeepsie reptile expo I can bring one for you. PM me if you're interested.
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

If you're not you could always just come stop by. Like I said. Pm me.
Buddy


----------



## flybyferns (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi 
I purchased that size from *Jungle Bob's* a month ago ( 185.00)
(631) 737 6474
2536 Middle Country Rd, Centereach, NY

*Big Apple* --Famingdale, NY will let you pick it up there.
800-922-7753 Local 1-631-436-5550
BA does not have a retail stroe front - but will arrange a pick-up for you

*Repxotica* 
has them as well 
Repxotica
19 Udall Road
West Islip, NY 11795
​Tel: 631-482-9500

Hope this helps


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

there is always

Black Jungle in western MASS

at least there you can also get all the supplies you need, see the frogs etc.


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the replies and sources for reference. Petco actually shipped me the tank that I canceled 2 times with them. It arrived safe and so I am going to keep it but not without pushing for a discount.

My preference would have been to do business with one of the people referenced here.

Thanks again,

Gary


----------

